
Ask HN: Crypto-currency and software development effort - highCs
I&#x27;m wondering if someone would see a way to make a bitcoin-like crypto-currency that is bound to some sort of a git network so that development effort would actually be mining effort. I don&#x27;t know the specifics but you got the idea: developer makes popular forks&#x2F;commits, this is somehow mining effort that mines coins, developer gets remunerated and user is happy.
======
wmf
That sounds like Steem.

